# Pimpin my range



## 7point62 (Apr 28, 2009)

Work in progress. Added a Highsmith barricade for strong/support side drills. This is looking up range. 







I've moved the barricade close to targets because we also use it for strong-side/support-side drills with handguns. The barricade is good for simulating interior walls, corners etc.  Looking downrange from 15 yards:  






Utility bench/Tiki Bar.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 28, 2009)

You need some Tiki lamps and a big breasted bartender to with that bar.   Other than that, it looks good.


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 28, 2009)

gdamadg said:


> You need some Tiki lamps and a big breasted bartender to with that bar.   Other than that, it looks good.




Now hiring blond Mexican women with muy grande seno, the bosoms, eh? To serve the tequila and grease the weapons.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 28, 2009)

7point62 said:


> Now hiring blond Mexican women with muy grande seno, the bosoms, eh? To serve the tequila and grease the weapons.



  Now you're talking.  You could also hire a second one to work an ammo table. ;)  It's all about equality and diversification in hiring.


----------



## WillBrink (Apr 28, 2009)

7point62 said:


> and grease the weapons.



Is that what we are calling it now?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good stuff bro!


----------



## Cabbage Head (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks good!  Damn, I am jealous.


----------

